# When I see *Item* I always think of *Person*



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok I was bored and this is a cheezy thread!!!

But I was thinking about this for some reason 

List the Make-Up Items that Immediately makes you think of  a  particular  person's fotd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  because they wear it in your opinion like no other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the items that ALWAYS make me think of a certain person 

1) FanFare l/s, Ravishing l/s- *Shimmer* 
2) Lovelorn l/s - *Prettysecrets* 
3) Feline e/l, Down Brown piggie - *Vocaltest * 
4) Spare Change e/l, plum l/l  - *Rbella * 
5) Myth l/s, Ample Pink l/g (ok and Feline e/l, too)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*BunnyBunnyBunny *
6) Hang Up l/s -* Fancyfacebeater* 
7) COC l/g, Subtle & Sweet Sienna piggie - *MzzRach * 
8) Petticoat MSF - *TDoll * 
9) Red She Said l/s - *Kimmy * 
10) Creme De Nude l/s - *OfficerJenny * 
11) Pink Manish - *jdechant*
12) Frostlite & Sweet Sage f/l - *Laperle *(sp)
13) COC l/g, *Susanne *
14) Babied l/g, *Mischevious *
15) Crushed Bougainvillea, *Chocolategoddes*
16) Ben Nye, Sun Yellow e/s, *Michie*
17) Velvet Teddy l/s, *Nickswifey*


There were many more...But this was getting too long!! I will add them as I think about them


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 14, 2008)

lol, wow you really know your FOTDs!! I can't really think of any on my own though but.. impressive


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_lol, wow you really know your FOTDs!! I can't really think of any on my own though but.. impressive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are so NOT fun to play with!!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You are so NOT fun to play with!!_

 





 sorry I have a short attention span..lol


okay okay....  Girl About Town l/s  -TISH1127


how's that?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ I think it right out SUCKS.... MACLOVIN for Jesus Son Of Mary Christ!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never worn GAT on a fotd!!! It was Show Orchid dag gone it...Get off my thread until you get your fotd facts together!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 14, 2008)

Damn, my baddd!  That's what I meant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Show Orchid!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 14, 2008)

intimidate slimshine - Shimmer 
plum lipliner - TISH1127
loverlorn lipstick - prettysecrets
power supply plushglass - PomPoko


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 14, 2008)

Pretty much, whenever I see Stila cream cheek colors, I always think of Shimmer


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 14, 2008)

Stila in general makes me think Shimmer.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 14, 2008)

ahh this is so true haha! i haven't worn feline for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... better get back on it.

shimmer has created my new addiction to stila, damn her!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats so tru about Stila anything!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok I was bored and this is a cheezy thread!!!

But I was thinking about this for some reason 

List the Make-Up Items that Immediately makes you think of a particular person's fotd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because they wear it in your opinion like no other! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are the items that ALWAYS make me think of a certain person 

1) FanFare l/s, Ravishing l/s- *Shimmer* 
2) Lovelorn l/s - *Prettysecrets* 
3) Feline e/l, Down Brown piggie - *Vocaltest *
4) Spare Change e/l, plum l/l - *Rbella *
5) Myth l/s, Ample Pink l/g (ok and Feline e/l, too)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*BunnyBunnyBunny *
6) Hang Up l/s -* Fancyfacebeater* 
7) COC l/g, Subtle & Sweet Sienna piggie - *MzzRach *
8) Petticoat MSF - *TDoll *
9) Red She Said l/s - *Kimmy *
10) Creme De Nude l/s - *OfficerJenny *
11) Pink Manish - *jdechant*
12) Frostlite & Sweet Sage f/l - *Laperle *(sp)

There were many more...But this was getting too long!!_

 

YAY..I made the list...THANKS TISH!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 14, 2008)

Clear Sky Blue pigment - Hotpink1326
Ruby Woo (and I think, Classic Dame) - Kimmy
Blacktrack - Kimmy
Electro - Krasevayadancer
Strobe Cream - Hyperrealgurl
Coppering & Melon pigment - Julia
Swimming & Chrome Yellow - Joker's Kick


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 14, 2008)

For some reason Babied Lacquer always makes me think of MissChevious.  I actually bought and fell in love with babied because of one of her FOTDs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chanel makes me think of Rbella.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh Ditto!! I bought Babied  because of her!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL! Mine are not all items, but:

When I see Almay commercials, I think of hotpink1326
I think of QoB every time I put on Ricepaper
mzreyes, when I do my brows
prsfynestmami made me buy Spiked
NARS Crazed immediately reminds me of MACPixie04
Too Faced Ooh Ahh = QTAllStarGurl
When I think of "color", I think of faithhopelove24
lilchocolatema made me buy Fix+


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah^^ and you *made* me buy the Ben Nye Sun Yellow #15 ..Like I'm gonna ever use it


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 15, 2008)

This thread makes me think I should pay attention to the FOTDs


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah^^ and you *made* me buy the Ben Nye Sun Yellow #15 ..Like I'm gonna ever use it_

 
You would only do a disservice to yourself if you don't


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_This thread makes me think I should pay attention to the FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I truly enjoy the fotd's..that is the reason I iniitially joined...It is amazing the combinations that people put together that one would never think of.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 15, 2008)

I just took a look- some of the make-up in there is absolutely gorgeous! 
We have something like that in a make-up group I started and it's always nice to see what other people who aren't getting paid to do make-up can come up with.


----------



## lara (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Strobe Cream - Hyperrealgurl_

 
Seconding this.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 15, 2008)

i agree with stila always bringing Shimmer to mind. i've gotten so much stila stuff after seeing it on her face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh, and i bought a couple of korres lipglosses last week after i saw lara wearing the coral one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm one of those that bought babied after seeing it look so super fine on MissChievous, too...mac should be cutting her a check.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ I know right...But babied looked booty on me! But it looks fab on her


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 15, 2008)

Tish - you are too cool for school.  I love you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 15, 2008)

its funny. i keep checking back here to see if anyone will mention me. lol 

*sigh*


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Stila in general makes me think Shimmer._


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_its funny. i keep checking back here to see if anyone will mention me. lol 

*sigh*_

 

When I see humid, it makes me think of chocolategoddes


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 15, 2008)

haha... thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_its funny. i keep checking back here to see if anyone will mention me. lol 

*sigh*_

 

Yeah any deep purple lippies make me think of you!! But since you couldn't figure out the color Jesus put on I couldn't add you!!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

lol...too funny! I remember that Jesus FOTD..that one was AMAZING!!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 15, 2008)

When I saw contrabassoon’s “Snow Storm FOTD”
http://specktra.net/f166/snow-storm-fotd-86559/ where he's wearing persona/screen vinyl MES, it finally clicked that I could wear that es with other colors than carbon all the time. So whenever I pick it up, I think of his creative use of it.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 15, 2008)

*NARS e/s duo in Ireland makes me think of Rachel!!* (MzzRach) 

I think I've only seen this used in one of her FOTD's but it was an amazing colour and it suited her so well, and it's on the top of my NARS wishlist now because of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool thread Tish!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I gotta do more fotds and hope that someday I'll be connected to a certain product too


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

No DON'T...these people have cost me alot of $$$$$$ due to their fotd's

Let me add Vocaltest and Deep Brown...I just bought that today because of her!!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 15, 2008)

Heehee ok my next FOTD will require a special password to see it - and i wont tell ya (it's probably gonna be the name of my kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so you wont be tempted


----------



## User93 (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh Shimmer makes even me think of Stila (keep in mind its not sold here even!!)
Fluidline makes me think of LaPerle and how she lines eyes!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Forget that...I am looking and I will be pulling my dh's credit card out of his pocket again...He said I am costing him about  him $150a week in my spending...LOL


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 15, 2008)

Dainty blush makes me think of Moxy now - that is her signature cheeky flush. Gorgeous. ;-)

Tish - Oyster Girl lipglass makes me think of you.  Especially with Siss and Chestnut.  That is your lip!

Springsheen blush makes me think of Susanne.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 15, 2008)

And Caroline (vocaltest) and Feline kohl power - together forever!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 15, 2008)

Tish - Petticoat
MzzRach -NARS Ireland
Shimmer - Stila - Major Lash
Vocaltest - Deep Brown


----------



## user79 (Nov 15, 2008)

lol @ Babied Lacquer comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love that one, actually I just fished it out last night and wore it again. Such an awesome nude!

Some of my own:

Russian Red - Kimmy
Politely Pink - Lara
Daisychain - Shimmer (I hope I got that product name right?)
Clear Sky Blue pig. - Devin
Strobe - Hyperrealgurl
Giddy - Padmita


----------



## kimmy (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm so excited to be connected to red lip products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is an awesome thread, tish.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Today.. I thought of* Susanne* when I say COC.....Love her and MzzRach with that on!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 15, 2008)

oh oh ooohh! i always think of NicksWifey when i see the smashbox gossamer double take. i bought it because of her.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 15, 2008)

yay! i made the list.
it's funny b/c crushed bougainvillea is my go to product when i just want that naturally flushed dewy glow. i'm wearing it right now.


i also want to add that giant, dramatic lashes make me think of snowkei and cash flow pp makes me think of Hilly.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 15, 2008)

bright pink lips make me think of Hilly, always.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 15, 2008)

yay! haha on here again, i feel loved <3

caroline & deep brown & feline together forever


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i'm so excited to be connected to red lip products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is an awesome thread, tish._

 
You rock the red, my dear.  That Ruby Woo action you posted recently was HOT.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_bright pink lips make me think of Hilly, always._

 
Yes!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2008)

Just wanted to add - I'm a groupie for Misschievous (Julia).  Her technique is immaculate, and her creativity is endless.  I always am keen to see what she posts next.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 16, 2008)

Whenever I see Feline Kohl Power, I think of BunnyBunnyBunny.

He caused me to buy one and keep two for back up at all times LOL


----------



## Hilly (Nov 16, 2008)

Awww you guys thought of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Misschevious- Stillife paint (and it's because after the first time I saw one of your tutorials, i immediately left my house and bought that paint LOL)
Kimmy-I am going to have to say red lippies! You rock that retro look so well!
MzzRach- The holiday pallet from this year that you used recently. I cant think of the name of it- but i almost bought it when I was in MAC the other day because you did such an awesome job!
Shimmer-My 209 brush now because you showed me how to use it on your tut! Haha
Tish-the purple lipstick! Don't remember the name, but you rocked it well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nick's Wifey-Brown liquid liner. I know you like ot use it in your fotd's and it looks really good on you!
Nunu-Felne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
rbella-Spare change!

I will think of more lata!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Awww you guys thought of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MzzRach- The holiday pallet from this year that you used recently. I cant think of the name of it- but i almost bought it when I was in MAC the other day because you did such an awesome job!_

 











You are so sweet - thank you!  And that palette is the Intriguing Scarlet 6 Warm Eyes palette.  I will gladly enable that palette, it is amazing.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Dainty blush makes me think of Moxy now - that is her signature cheeky flush. Gorgeous. ;-)_


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

Velvet Teddy lipstick reminds me of Britt (Nickswifey)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 16, 2008)

Myth- Bunny^3
Anything bronzey/gold - Shimmer
Ruby Woo - Kimmy


----------



## rbella (Nov 17, 2008)

Awww, this is nice.  You girls make me lfy....

Here is my list for now:
Fierce Eyes, with chestnut brown-TISH
NARS Albatross-MzzRach
Cut Crease *so badass with the green and brown*-Mischievious
Either Mythology or Aquadisiac-Snowkei
Feline Kohl Pencil and all shadows that fit into the "smoky" category-Bunny
Manish Palette-Randy Rose (love of my life)
All things MUFE b/c we share this passion-Adina
Sea and Sky MES duo b/c it looked so awesome on her-Hilly
Soft Ochre-Shimmer
Ruby Woo-Kimmy
Cult of Cherry l/g-Susanne
Carbon-Mistella

All things Spare Change related remind me of myself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Kimmy I do believe it's official 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are the Queen of Red Lips


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 17, 2008)

Warmed MSF: Susanne
Ungaro: rbella
Feline: vocaltest
Stila: Shimmer

that's what comes in to my mind


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 17, 2008)

I always think of *Brittni* whenever I see melrose mood! Remembering he falling asleep and waking up and the website was sold out! Poor Brit! Now after seeing Tish's recent FOTD I will always think of her when I see darkside cause she made it look so amazing!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 17, 2008)

I always think of *Brittni* whenever I see melrose mood! Remembering he falling asleep and waking up and the website was sold out! Poor Brit! Now after seeing *Tish1127* most recent FOTD I will always think of her when I see darkside cause she made it look so amazing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I always think of *Brittni* whenever I see melrose mood! Remembering he falling asleep and waking up and the website was sold out! Poor Brit! Now after seeing *Tish1127* most recent FOTD I will always think of her when I see darkside cause she made it look so amazing!_

 

I hope you feel me kissing you all over your face with my Darkside lipstick!!


----------



## rbella (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh yea,
I need to add the following:
Any MSF-Coach Kitten
Anything Pink & Climate Blue-Elegant One
Plummage-Sanayhs
Cool Heat-Audrey Nicole
Smoked Eyes w/ Nude Lips-Heiaken
Spiced Chocolate (Face Chart)-GlamYOURUs
Flammable (I think, or it is similar)-HotPink


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Oh yea,
I need to add the following:
Any MSF-Coach Kitten_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I do love my MSFs!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 18, 2008)

You guys know me too well! Myth, Ample Pink, and Feline are my loves!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 18, 2008)

Bunny- Smoked out eyes and pale lips
Jamie- Everything Stila, coppers and oranges
Rbella- Chanel, Ungaro, Spare Change, MUFE-  
Purple Eyeshadows: Purrtykitty, gigglegirl, sanayhs, ME!
Susanne- CoC Lipglass, MSF Blushes- 
Randyrose- Manish, Monogram 
Coachkitten- MSF's for sure
Elegant-One- Any pink Lipstick

Thats all I can think of for now!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I hope you feel me kissing you all over your face with my Darkside lipstick!!_

 
Yeah!!! Darkside kisses!!! xoxoxo


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 19, 2008)

COC lipgloss always makes me think of Susanne.. ALWAYS


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Nov 20, 2008)

oo...I should add mine! this is such a fun thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




red lips - Kimmy
anything gold and bronzey (or when I see anyone with fabulous red hair for that matter) - Shimmer
anything perfectly blended - TDoll
COC - Susanne
Blacktrack and Carbon, cause she uses them so well and looks great with them on - vocaltest
pink and purple e/s - OfficerJenny
greys and shimmer - Nireyna

I will add more later!!!


----------

